# Camera Club in Medway Kent



## GlenJDiamond (Jul 8, 2006)

Parkwood Camera Club have been established since 1985.  We are a friendly bunch of amateur photographers from the Medway area of Kent.  Located conveniently close to the M2 motorway junction 4 at Parkwood Community Centre in Deanwood Drive Rainham Kent.  Photography from 
Landscape, Seascape, Portraiture, and Studio Lighting.  Events officially start in September and finish in June but you will find that we are active throughout the year.  There is a subscription of £25 per annum.  Most of our members are now owners of digital SLR cameras. 
Here is a representation of the programme of events already planned for the coming photographic season.

If you are an amateur photographer in the following towns and villages we would :heart: to see you at our club: 
Gillingham
Rainham
Chatham
Medway
Rochester
Lordswood
Weedswood
Boxley
Hempstead
Luton
Blue Bell Hill
Burham
Eccles
Bredhurst
Upchurch
Lower Halstow
Brompton
Strood
Upnor
Chattenden
Hoo
Hoo Saint Werburgh
Cuxton
Horsted
Wainscott
Frindsbury
Borstal
Leave a message for the camera club


----------



## JJP (Jul 9, 2006)

Awesome, I may have to pop in sometime!


----------

